# Texteffekt wie bei Videocopilot.net



## pepesan (25. Juli 2008)

Hallo 
ich würde gerne den Texteffekt nachbauen den man in dem trailer zu Riot Gear von Videcopilot.net siejt.
Dort meine ich die Wörter " Make better Graphic now" !
Zu sehen ist diese unter http://www.videocopilot.net/riotgear.html
Schaut euch den Trailer an, dann seht ihr was ich meine.

Kann mir einer sagen wie ich das hinbekomme !

Danke


----------



## chmee (25. Juli 2008)

Nun, kommt drauf an, mit welchem Programm Du es machen möchtest/kannst. Jahshaka ?

mfg chmee


----------



## pepesan (25. Juli 2008)

After Effects


----------



## darkframe (25. Juli 2008)

Hi,

für den speziellen Effekt findest Du hier ein Tutorial.


----------



## pepesan (25. Juli 2008)

Supi Danke !
Genau das wa sich suche 

Wenn ihr mir jetzt noch sagt wie ich den Texteffekkt wie bei http://www.ayatoweb.com/ae_tips_e/ae04_e.html# hinbekomme 
und den bei http://www.ayatoweb.com/ae_tips_e/ae03_e.html#
dann wäre ich überglücklich.


Danke!


----------



## bokay (25. Juli 2008)

Ayato verwendet bei beiden Tutorials FEcomplete.

Versuch einfach das ganze mit CC Particle World etc. zu machen und bei Fragen fragst du.

So auf die schnelle wird dir keiner das komplette Tutorial auf deine Bedürfnisse hin ummünzen...

Ps.: Und fang vielleicht mal mit den basics an (Andrews Seite hilft da ja ungemein die zu erlernen..)

Ev. helfen auch die Adobe Video Workshops


----------



## pepesan (25. Juli 2008)

Danke 
Aber mit dem Effekt komme ich gar nicht zurecht.
ich habe einen Text geschrieben und dann diesen Effekt angewndet.
Er produziert mir einen Particel Regen kommt aber nie zum ende.
Das heist ich sehe nie das was ich geschrieben habe.


----------

